# Ka-Bar Becker BK7



## Murphy (Oct 9, 2014)

Picked up a BK7 last night

Anyone have one? Thoughts?

I did notice the sheath is awful.


----------



## Gman303 (Jul 9, 2012)

The belt loop is garbage. I have had mine for several years, and the only complaint I have is the weight. It is damn heavy.. but it is a stout knife that I couldn't break if I tried.


----------



## LONE WOLF (Dec 12, 2014)

I bought one last week and the weight is one of the things I like about it. I did notice that it was not very sharp. I need to put a nice edge on it.


----------

